# FEE-HELP while on De-facto visa



## vany (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi All, I am currently in the first stage of the de-facto visa - Partner (temporary) Resident. My visa has been approved and therefore i can stay here indefinately, work and study. I am wondering if I can get FEE-HELP to do my degree in Australia . I am not a temporary resident but i am not fully a resident as well- its like an in between-provisional until they look back on my relationship and grant the second stage of the fe-facto. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sham (Apr 19, 2012)

No you will not be entitled


----------



## skipperydoo (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Vany, 
I am currently waiting for my partner visa to be granted and in the meantime we are thinking about our future in australia. I was also thinking about studying again as I am not sure if my educational qualifications will be recognized in Australia. As there is not a possibility to get a fee help, i was looking for other options. I read somewhere that TAFE offers a lot courses and the fees would not be as high as for uni as I understood from the first overview. But i was just starting to do research about this, i might be wrong. But maybe a look into this would be useful?


----------

